
Virtual travel could change the world - bookofjoe
https://www.wsj.com/articles/virtual-travel-could-change-the-worldif-it-gets-off-the-ground-11576162804
======
bookofjoe
[http://archive.is/LOlAn](http://archive.is/LOlAn)

